

Groupon - the alternate view - meow
http://dondodge.typepad.com/the_next_big_thing/2011/06/groupon-new-customers-or-devastating-discounts.html

======
loumf
A lot of good points, but a somewhat sloppy article.

1\. The MG Siegler post he linked to is very positive, even though he uses
Grouponzi in the title.

2\. Breakage shouldn't affect Groupon's profit, unless I am missing something.
Groupon is indifferent to whether you redeem the coupon or not.

I think that the low variable cost and high margin businesses that the author
points out are the future of Groupon. I joined for the restaurant deals, which
never made sense to me, and have noticed fewer and fewer of them.

The other thing I can't figure out is why the businesses I used through
Groupon never added me (or tried to add me) to any kind of e-mail or other
drip campaign (even FB or Twitter). I would gladly have done it for any of
them. Many of them had social network presences.

